

Jive Software acquires Meetings.io (YC W11) - denismars
http://blog.meetings.io/post/35076012414/jive-software-acquires-meetings-io

======
aditya
More info here: [http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/05/jive-software-acquires-
meet...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/05/jive-software-acquires-meetings-io-
and-producteev-to-enhance-social-platform-with-real-time-messaging-and-task-
management/)

Congrats guys!

------
answerly
Awesome! Congratulations Denis & Arend!

~~~
denismars
Thanks guys!

~~~
zero1zero
Very much looking forward to working with you guys!

------
atldev
Jive also picked up Producteev [http://blog.producteev.com/producteev-is-now-
part-of-jive-so...](http://blog.producteev.com/producteev-is-now-part-of-jive-
software-and-w)

------
randallsquared
It's a little weird that it's written from the perspective of the meetings.io
folks who are joining Jive, and then signed by someone from Jive. :)

~~~
alexmic
It's not, that's just press information.

------
heliostatic
Meetings.io is fantastic; congratulations on the acquisition! Maybe I can
convince my coworkers to start using it as well, now.

------
ivanvanderbyl
I remember meeting one of the founders at a party back in March, I think it
was a week before they launched. Well done guys!

------
jordo37
congrats guys! I did a ton of work with Jive on their collaboration platform
and while they were lacking on the real-time side of things, they were
otherwise awesome to work with and it seems they are plugging holes with these
great acquisitions.

------
james33
I really hope this doesn't mean meetings.io is going away, I've really enjoyed
using it.

~~~
denismars
Don't worry guys, Meetings.io is not going away and will keep running as per
usual.

------
aganek
Congrats to the meetings.io team. I'm a big fan of the product.

------
johncoogan
Congrats to everyone at both companies!

------
sgoel
Congratulations, Raaaaaaaandy!

~~~
sgoel
with eight "a"s

------
ukd1
Congratulations Dennis! Beer?

------
nickevans
Congrats guys!!

------
thomaspun
Congrats guys!

------
rdl
Wow, congrats!

------
niccolop
congrats guys!

